# Fancy That..........!!!



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

In the Cruise Ship news section of the current 'Shipping T & Y' magazine, there is a report that the 'Freedom of the Seas' sustained some damage to public areas and staterooms when it encountered unexpected severe weather. it concludes with 'The combination of the wind and sea conditions caused severe ship movement'

Well fancy that........ Oh Dear !......... obviously nobody told them that 'Worst things happen at sea' !!!!

I would not want to on one of those in a big sea though.

David
+


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Stormy Weather*

THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO AVOID HEAVY WEATHER, SOME SHIP, ? NOT DESIGNED FOR BAD WEATHER, APARTMENT BLOCKS WERE NEVER MEANT TO GO TO SEA.(Cloud)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Well guys I was on the Statendam crossing the Bass straits from NZ to OZ and she handled it pretty good. Some passengers didn't listen to the warning the captain gave not to go out on deck, plus a warning to the women not to wear high heels. But some of the women didn't listen and a few of the ladies ended up with some sprained wrists and broken ankles during the bad weather. Even with what little sea legs I had I found it very difficult to go up and down the stairs in that kind of weather,however the ship handled it well.

John.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry to be picky, John, but that is the Tasman Sea. Bass Strait is between the Australian mainland and Tasmania. Both occasionally experience weather that is never mentioned by the Tourist Bureau!

John T


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

I look at docos on these huge slabs of steel, with shopping malls, large ballrooms and everything and anything that was never meant to go to sea in large quantities, e.g.crockery, chandeliers etc, etc.and I shudder.

I may be an old grump, but you will never get me on one of them, just a major disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## John Dryden (Sep 26, 2009)

I know what you are hinting at Donald but surely a flying tea cup and saucer incident is foremost on the CO,s cargo manifest.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

trotterdotpom said:


> Sorry to be picky, John, but that is the Tasman Sea. Bass Strait is between the Australian mainland and Tasmania. Both occasionally experience weather that is never mentioned by the Tourist Bureau!
> 
> John T


I stand corrected.Is it bad booze or age. Anyway it was when we left Bernie, Tasmania and headed over to Melbourne. We had sailed from Auckland down the coast of NZ to Tassy and then on to Melbourne. So its my misteak,I had the right sea Srait but not the country.(==D)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

No worries, John. Port Phillip Bay is often a welcome sight after a crossing from Tassie!

John T


----------

